# Pennsylvania PRR F-Series Locomotive Color Schemes



## ShockControl

Does anyone know the difference between the color schemes used on PRR F-series locomotives? For example, I have seen the reddish-brown with yellow trim; dark green with yellow trim; and black with yellow trim. Were certain colors for freights and others for passenger trains? Or were different colors used during different years?


----------



## Kwikster

Perhaps this link can help. http://www.fact-index.com/p/pe/pennsylvania_railroad.html#PRR Equipment Colors and Painting

Carl


----------



## ShockControl

Thanks for the link. They do mention the black and dark green - actually black that began to oxidize - but I don't see a reference to the reddish-brown locomotives.


----------



## golfermd

It was either '53 or '54 when PRR transitioned their diesels from Brunswick Green to Tuscan Red. They also went from the 5 stripe gold to a thick single stripe but I am less familiar that aspect.


----------



## rogruth

Some PRR locos were never anything except black or the so-called Brunswick green.
Which is which is still being discussed vehemently.
At one time passenger trains had 5 pin stripes and freight locos had a single stripe.
Then everything got mixed up.


----------



## jesteck

The Tuscan Red was used for passenger service as far back as the GG-1 electrics. The Brunswick Green and other designs were primarily used as freight engines. Kind of clashed with the Tuscan red used for passenger cars.


----------



## rogruth

Most GG1s were NOT tuscan red.The GG1 was also used for freights on occasion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

GG-1's were a lot of different colors. I believe the Congressional run with the Green locomotive most of the time.


----------



## Big Ed

One for my Jersey thread. :thumbsup:

The last GG1 used in active service was retired by New Jersey Transit in 1983; most were scrapped, but several remain in museums.

I don't think this is the one, as the cars look too old for 83.

But is this black or green?


----------



## rogruth

Most of the green locos on the PRR looked closer to black.I think it was called DarkGreen Locomotive Enamel sometimes referred to as Brunswick Green.The formula for mixing the green and black has been given variously.One I like is 1000 gallons of black and 1 of green.It seemed to vary by what shop did the painting and what was on hand.
I have been told by ex PRR men that switchers were black and road engines got the green and you could see the difference if the paint was new and the sun angle just right.


----------



## DonR

Amtrak came into being in 1971. So, Ed, your pic is from
some time after that since Amtrak is the road name on that GG1.
John's GG1 is still showing PRR as a road name. That's some
loose dating for you.

I have a question. The pic in Ed's post seems to show that
the couplers are truck mounted. Is that the case?

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NJT and Penn Central had them painted black. When Amtrak took over, this might have been one of the black ones.


----------



## Fire21

I don't know anything about the PRR, but I just want to lament the fact that so much railroad history has ended up being scrapped. Locos gone, rolling stock gone, passenger stations gone. Overall, very little has been saved. 

I would have hoped that we had learned from the steam days that at least some locos of various categories would be worth saving and rebuilding for use. I offer as examples, the Alco PAs, very few of which still exist; the GG-1s; the Challengers; and so many others that are basically lost to history since so few people ever get to see them. Of those I listed, I've never seen any of them. I do hope to catch Big Boy 4014 when she's alive again.


----------



## jesteck

The original question was about PRR F-series color schemes, and I might have derailed it when I mentioned the GG1. In an effort to get it back on track, here's what Wiki (not the best authority, but as good a jumping-off point as any) has to say about PRR paint:

"Paint schemes[edit]

As noted, PRR colors and paint schemes were standardized. Locomotives were painted in a shade of green so dark it seemed almost black. The official name for this color was DGLE (Dark Green Locomotive Enamel), though often referred to as "Brunswick Green." The undercarriage of the locomotives were painted in black, referred to as "True Black." The passenger cars of the PRR were painted Tuscan Red, a brick-colored shade of red. Some electric locomotives and most passenger-hauling diesel locomotives were also painted in Tuscan Red. Freight cars of the PRR had their own color, known as "Freight Car Color," an iron-oxide shade of red. On passenger locomotives and cars the lettering and outlining was originally done in real gold leaf. After World War II, the lettering was done in a light shade of yellow called Buff Yellow."

Note the phrase "most passenger-hauling diesels". I'm sure the PRR Technical and Historical Society could and would be happy to provide much more detail.


----------



## Big Ed

ShockControl said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the color schemes used on PRR F-series locomotives? For example, I have seen the reddish-brown with yellow trim; dark green with yellow trim; and black with yellow trim. Were certain colors for freights and others for passenger trains? Or were different colors used during different years?


We didn't just derail, we CRASHED! 

I may be wrong but I think you have the answer in your last sentence of your first post above? Just a change in times? :dunno:

The PRR was a big RR. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ShockControl

big ed said:


> I may be wrong but I think you have the answer in your last sentence of your first post above? Just a change in times? :dunno:


Well, the F-series lasted about 20 years, circe 1939 to 1960-ish? If Wikepedia can be trusted - I know - PPR didn't buy any new engines after the F7, produced through 1953. So even if their latest engines were in service for many years, they were in use for a fairly finite period of time. 

Please correct me if I got any of these details wrong.


----------



## Big Ed

ShockControl said:


> Well, the F-series lasted about 20 years, circe 1939 to 1960-ish? If Wikepedia can be trusted - I know - PPR didn't buy any new engines after the F7, produced through 1953. So even if their latest engines were in service for many years, they were in use for a fairly finite period of time.
> 
> Please correct me if I got any of these details wrong.


What I meant, your last sentence I outlined this one you made, Or were different colors used during different years?


I think they just used different colors as the years went on?
I....am just guessing that answer.


----------

